
I Had a Baby and Cancer When I Worked at Amazon (2015) - monsieurpng
https://medium.com/@jcheiffetz/i-had-a-baby-and-cancer-when-i-worked-at-amazon-this-is-my-story-9eba5eef2976
======
badrabbit
That was a refreshing read. She concluded by pointing the reader to statistics
(or lack thereof) instead of appealing to emotions or socio-political views.

I don't know how things are for women or any group of people at amazon but I
am glad to hear women that worked there didn't have too much trouble finding a
job elsewhere. Being stuck at a company that rejects you is worse than merely
running into one.

I like to think that to some degree competition can mitigate bad companies.The
best and worst companies I worked at have both been fortune100's with the best
one gaining a competitive advantage if they kept a good employee retention
rate. Amazon lacks a healthy dose of business competition, the only area where
it faces sound competition is cloud services (and people I knew that work on
that side of the business seem to like it)

------
vondur
It appears that if you aren’t a software developer at Amazon, its a bad place
to work with a toxic environment. So long as Amazon continues to dominate
online shopping, they Bezos won’t change anything.

~~~
thorin1
The environment is very bad and toxic for software developers too.

------
bob_theslob646
Genuine question: are public companies required by law to publish those
figures in question?

------
phnofive
(2015)

3 years is a long time. Hope she is well。

~~~
pecanpie
I hope she's well too, and for whatever it's worth as evidence of wellness,
she's actively tweeting these days:
[https://twitter.com/jcheiffetz](https://twitter.com/jcheiffetz)

